# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Tema Ético sobre Tienda Magia

## Edo Sánchez

Creo este tema para dar mi opinión sobre un tema ético que considero no menor, y es el que se refiere a la tienda de magia del foro,el cual a mi parecer es contradictorio y creo que termina dando un mal mensaje a los iniciados..
Lo primero que me llama la atención es el mensaje luego del nombre que dice " Aprender Magia es Fácil en Tienda Magia" , este mensaje me parece muy inadecuado primero porque vanaliza lo que es la magia en si, catalogándola explicitamente como algo "sencillo" que cualquiera puede aprender sin demasiadas complicaciones.. Nada mas alejado de la realidad, este mensaje desconoce todo el trabajo que se necesita para llegar a lograr buena magia, y para mi eso no es lo mas grave sino el mensaje que se les da a las personas que recién están comenzando en la magia,ya que para uno que ya tiene el criterio mas formado mágicamente hablando no genera problemas o confusiones, pero si puede generar graves confusiones a un iniciado por ejemplo ver shinanigens de shin-lim,dejarse llevar por el mensaje, comprar el producto ,verlo y darse cuenta que eso que ve esta completamente alejado de su realidad manipulativa.. Eso a mi me parece grave. 

El otro punto que no me cuadra ( y que nunca me ha cuadrado) es el de llamar "truco" a la magia, y si a eso le sumamos que en la tienda se los llama "trucos de magia" nos encontramos con una tremenda contradicción , ya que el truco y la magia técnicamente hablando no tienen ninguna relación la una con la otra . Por un lado el "truco" dice relación con el ardid o trampa que se utiliza para el logro de un fin. Y la magia vendría siendo el arte o ciencia oculta con la cual se pretende producir mediante actos o palabras resultados contrarios a las leyes naturales..Las contradicciones estan a la vista ,ademas que tambien se hace evidente de que lo que se promociona en la tienda dista mucho de lo que se pregona en el foro. Para terminar dejo un extracto de una entrevista realizada al maestro Rene Lavand en donde justamente se refiere a este tema,que grandes palabras..

“Truco es una palabra muy bastarda, truco es el que te hace el gitano cuando te vende el buzón de la esquina. Digan un “juego” por lo menos. Si no pueden hacer una composición, si no pueden lograr una composición, digan un juego, pero “truco” no. Porque después es cuando viene el público, mal acostumbrado, desubicado con respecto al arte que yo quiero tanto - y ustedes también, y que debemos respetar al máximo- y nos dicen: ’daaale, hacete un truquito, dale’. ¡Tener que tolerar esas cosas! Yo no hago truquitos. Si te gusta lo que hago bien y si no te gusta, mala suerte. A mucha gente le gusta, por suerte. Pero truquitos no hago”.

Saludos

----------


## Mago Juanma

Bueno, a ver, te voy a dar  mi opinión personal. Sobre la primera cuestión, a eso se le llama efecto publicitario, y es necesario para atraer clientes, imagínate un mensaje que dijera: "En Tiendamagia, es muy difícil aprender magia, te llevará horas, días e incluso meses de ensayo" pues no atraería tantos clientes. Lo del segundo puntos, utilizan a mi opinión un lenguaje más profano, más cercano. El profano suele decir "hazme un truquito", si se puede, se les corrige, a mí mis amigos en vez de eso me dicen que les haga una magia. Pero al profano normal le escucharás más decir truco, ¿que no tiene por qué ser así? Pues es verdad, pero que le vamos a hacer...

----------


## MagNity

Para empezar, no es cuestión nuestra discutir o no la publicidad y manejo de TiendaMagia, esto es un foro llamado Magiapotagia que si, se mantiene gracias a esta, pero eso no implica que estemos a manos de modificar una empresa porque no me gusta su publicidad. 
La publicidad es un reclamo,así que tal y como dice Mago Juanma no entandamos los que nos de la gana. Y si, la magia es fácil, como todo lo es, solo se tiene que pasar tiempo, estudio y practica,... algo que todos podemos hacer... jejeje.
Por otro lado, el uso de la palabra truco está muy discutido, por favor, si quieres hablar de el uso de la palabra, usa el buscador y comentalo en el hilo. Pero te diré que almenos para mi no es malo su uso porque todo juego mio (mio porque lo hago, no porque lo haya creado) encierra un truco detrás, así que sin truco no hay juego de magia. Que sea acertado coger el todo por la parte (o la parte por el todo, si, creo que era así),  pues es discutible, pero tengamos claro que si digo truco todo el mundo lo entiende, profanos y magos (la tienda tiene como finalidad vender, tenerlo claro) mientras que si digo juego, dudo que entre el el argot de los profanos con el mismo significado.

----------


## S. Alexander

> Creo este tema para dar mi opinión sobre un tema ético que considero no menor, y es el que se refiere a la tienda de magia del foro,el cual a mi parecer es contradictorio y creo que termina dando un mal mensaje a los iniciados..
> Lo primero que me llama la atención es el mensaje luego del nombre que dice " Aprender Magia es Fácil en Tienda Magia" , este mensaje me parece muy inadecuado primero porque vanaliza lo que es la magia en si, catalogándola explicitamente como algo "sencillo" que cualquiera puede aprender sin demasiadas complicaciones.. Nada mas alejado de la realidad, este mensaje desconoce todo el trabajo que se necesita para llegar a lograr buena magia, y para mi eso no es lo mas grave sino el mensaje que se les da a las personas que recién están comenzando en la magia,ya que para uno que ya tiene el criterio mas formado mágicamente hablando no genera problemas o confusiones, pero si puede generar graves confusiones a un iniciado por ejemplo ver shinanigens de shin-lim,dejarse llevar por el mensaje, comprar el producto ,verlo y darse cuenta que eso que ve esta completamente alejado de su realidad manipulativa.. Eso a mi me parece grave. 
> 
> El otro punto que no me cuadra ( y que nunca me ha cuadrado) es el de llamar "truco" a la magia, y si a eso le sumamos que en la tienda se los llama "trucos de magia" nos encontramos con una tremenda contradicción , ya que el truco y la magia técnicamente hablando no tienen ninguna relación la una con la otra . Por un lado el "truco" dice relación con el ardid o trampa que se utiliza para el logro de un fin. Y la magia vendría siendo el arte o ciencia oculta con la cual se pretende producir mediante actos o palabras resultados contrarios a las leyes naturales..Las contradicciones estan a la vista ,ademas que tambien se hace evidente de que lo que se promociona en la tienda dista mucho de lo que se pregona en el foro. Para terminar dejo un extracto de una entrevista realizada al maestro Rene Lavand en donde justamente se refiere a este tema,que grandes palabras..
> 
> “Truco es una palabra muy bastarda, truco es el que te hace el gitano cuando te vende el buzón de la esquina. Digan un “juego” por lo menos. Si no pueden hacer una composición, si no pueden lograr una composición, digan un juego, pero “truco” no. Porque después es cuando viene el público, mal acostumbrado, desubicado con respecto al arte que yo quiero tanto - y ustedes también, y que debemos respetar al máximo- y nos dicen: ’daaale, hacete un truquito, dale’. ¡Tener que tolerar esas cosas! Yo no hago truquitos. Si te gusta lo que hago bien y si no te gusta, mala suerte. A mucha gente le gusta, por suerte. Pero truquitos no hago”.
> 
> Saludos


Algunas tiendas en mi humilde opinión están empezando a ser parte del cáncer que sufre la magia, pero como foro no creo que podamos hacer nada, y menos mantenidos por ella  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Coloclom

Yo nunca digo truco para referirme a un juego. No me gusta. Pero como bien dice Nity, todo juego tiene un truco, eso es una realidad.

Es la tienda la que paga para que el foro exista. Podemos verlo como un foro para los clientes de la tienda, o una tienda para los usuarios del foro. Lo mismo da. Y que cada uno compre donde más le plazca.

Entrar a valorar si la publidad es ética o no mientras en los descansos del fútbol anuncian cerveza sin parar, y bebidas alcoholicas en toda la televión, tabaco en eventos deportivos, y un largo etc me parece algo vanal para quejarse en un foro de magia.

Y si no fuera por esos jueguetes, timos, engaños, o como querais llamarlo, el 80% de los que están aquí hoy no seríais magos.
Y el que nunca los haya comprado, que tire la primera piedra.

El foro necesita publicidad. Incluso puedo decir que ha hecho y hace publicidad de forma gratuita. Y apenas tenemos publicidad en este foro!!! En otras páginas la publicidad te come!! Te inunda! incluso hace molesta la lectura. Aquí eso no ocurre.

No sé de qué nos quejamos.

----------


## GermánK

No conozco la historia de Tienda magia ni del foro, pero es medio raro entrar a un sitio privado con esperanzas de que sea público.A mi también me gusta más lo público que lo privado, y el bombero al bombardero, pero este es un foro de una empresa. 

Con el tema "truco" o "juego". Es cierto que las palabras tienen su carga emotiva en nuestra propia historia, y en la comunidad a la que pertenecemos. Si viniese Yu Ho Jin y me dijese "mirá el truco que hago" o "mirá este jueguito" probablemente 5 minutos después no recuerdo si me haya dicho juego o truco. Y por ahí anda la cosa a mi modo de entender.
* 
*

----------


## eidanyoson

*truco**.*
 (De _trucar_).
* 1.* m. Cada una de las mañas o habilidades que se adquieren en el ejercicio de un arte, oficio o profesión.
* 2.* m. Ardid o trampa que se utiliza para el logro de un fin.
* 3.* m. Ardid o artificio para producir determinados efectos en el ilusionismo, en la fotografía, en la cinematografía, etc.
* 4.* m. Cencerro grande.
* 5.* m._ Arg._,_ Bol._,_ Ur._ y_ Ven._ Juego de naipes tradicional con baraja española.
* 6.* m. pl.  Juego de destreza y habilidad que se ejecuta en una mesa dispuesta a este fin con tablillas, troneras, barras y bolillo.


 Esto lo he puesto especialmente por PapaPitufo (es una broma por otro hilo, espero que lo entiendas y no te ofendas, lo del uso del diccionario digo, jejeje).


 Pero es cierto que también sirve para ver que, nos guste o no, nos pese o no, que culturalmente la palabra truco sea más o menos aceptada dependiendo del país, es perfectamente legítima.


 A mi tampoco me gusta referirme así, pero realmente es lo que hacemos. Luego lo vestimos con otras cosas, y pasa a ser un juego, incluso a veces una magia. Incluso alguno llega a convertirlo en arte, pero eso es otra historia.


 No convirtamos nuestro arte también en una víctima de la neo-lengua.

----------


## ign

> *truco**.*
>  (De _trucar_).
> * 4.* m. Cencerro grande.


_"TiendaMagia - Cencerros grandes de Magia"_. Je je je.

No veo tan grave que la tienda utilice la palabra "truco" como reclamo publicitario. Es más, es lo que vende. Puedes comprarte un efecto que cueste 80 euros y que en tus manos resulte un truco, mientras en manos de otro sea una obra de arte.

La magia no la hacen los materiales, sino el mago que los utiliza. Si un cartomago realiza unos juegos con una baraja de 60 céntimos en lugar de usar unas _Tally Ho_ o unas _Fournier_, ¿es menos mago por ello? Al contrario, resulta incluso más mágico si ha realizado maravillas con una baraja prestada y de los chinos.

Corregidme si me equivoco, pero en inglés todo el mundo dice "magic tricks", ¿no?

----------


## Ignacio H

Me parece que lo del diccionario iba por el mensaje que puse, creo xD (espero que Papapitufo no me haya cogido manía jejeje)

Respecto a lo de "truco o juego", nunca he sentido interés por profundizar en ese tema, porque nunca conseguiremos una verdad absoluta en él. He tenido la suerte de que nunca, aunque parezca increíble, me han dicho eso. Me han dicho lo mejor que se le puede decir a un mago:

"Haz magia!!"...o "Haz magia con...ésto!"

Saludos! :D

----------


## GermánK

Jeje, en este caso aplica eidanyoson.

Con respecto al acertadísimo comentario de ign, un gran aparato en mis manos (ya vendrá un gracioso a hacer chistes...) sería como una trompeta, no podría hacer nada. Y en cambio, una baraja tr*ca** podría tenerme durante un bueeen rato maravillando a alguien, quien no podría hacer nada con ninguno de los dos "trucos".

El trasfondo no es linguístico, es de menosprecio al arte mágica. Cuando alguien dice "truco" de manera despectiva, los que amamos la magia podríamos enojarnos, como alguno también se enoja porque le dicen mago y defiende el "ilusionista". 

A mi manera de ver, importa MUY poco. Lo que importa es lo que hacemos y tratarnos con respeto y recibir ese mismo trato de los demás. 

Por cierto, me llamo Germán y no me dejó registrarme con ese nombre y no tuve mejor idea... :P leo Papá Pitufo esto o lo otro y me dá pena de mi mismo.

----------


## Coloclom

Me has hecho reir un rato PapaPitufo con ese de darte pena jajajajajaja

Como sabes, tanto en MP como por mail te llamo Germán, pero en el foro trato de llamar siempre a cada uno por su nick o en su defecto abreviarle el nombre siempre que no sea ofensivo: Eidanyoson/Eidan

Es algo que tomé por costumbre ya que, cuando alguien decide no poner su nombre, es porque no quiere ponerlo, compartirlo, darse a conocer, etc.

Además de eso, si mañana entra uno nuevo, y yo hago  referencia a algo que Germán ha dicho, el nuevo no se enterará de nada.

Me parece un error llamarte ahora Germán.

Lo haré, porque ahora me consta que lo prefieres, salvo en hilos donde participen muchos usuarios, para evitar liarlos.


Existe la posibilidad de cambiarse el nick. Puedes solicitarlo a uno de los moderadores, y si lo aprueban, quizás te permitan cambiarte el nick.

Un saludo Germán.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y todo eso sin contar lo importante que es situarse bien en los buscadores: con truco y magia fácil es mucho más sencillo.

Nos comemos demasiado la cabeza en esas cosas y demasiado poco en otras...

----------


## lalogmagic

"Bussines are Bussines" y Tienda Magia no es mas que un negocio y lo que hace es desde el punto de vista comercial bueno y correcto, no contiene mentiras, venden trucos que puedes convertir en magia y si, coincido con MagNity la magia es fácil de aprender solamente necesitas empeño y más empeño y un poc más de empeño.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> Bueno, a ver, te voy a dar  mi opinión personal. Sobre la primera cuestión, a eso se le llama efecto publicitario, y es necesario para atraer clientes, imagínate un mensaje que dijera: "En Tiendamagia, es muy difícil aprender magia, te llevará horas, días e incluso meses de ensayo" pues no atraería tantos clientes.


 Es por eso que me referí a la ética al momento de crear el tema,ya que en que lugar esta posicionada esta al momento de hacer estos anuncios. Y no , no es necesario decir que es super difícil, pero así como no es necesario decir eso tampoco es necesario mentirle a los iniciados diciéndoles que la magia es fácil y no, lo que dice magnity respecto a que la magia es fácil no tiene ningún sentido.. És como decir que ser atleta olímpico es fácil,solo necesitas de muuuuuchas horas de trabajo, no hay ningún sentido en esa frase ...

Ni siquiera hacer un truco es fácil, mucho menos hacer magia..Decir eso es desconocer toda la teoría y todo el cumulo de conocimientos que necesita alguien para llamarse mago y por supuesto para hacer magia.Y si bien puedo entender que la opinión de la moderación sea políticamente correcta y que por supuesto sera en pos de apoyar a la tienda y al parecer no quedar mal con ella,me sorprende ver apoyo fuera de la moderación,sin faltarle el respeto a nadie como persona me parece que tener una postura asi es ser tremendamente mediocres para con la magia así como para con su magia.. Pero ojo, es mi punto de vista solamente por ende es algo que podemos someter a la subjetividad y por supuesto algo que a mi puede parecerme tremendamente mediocre para otros puede resultar algo totalmente aceptable, depende del prisma con el cual se mire y depende del entendimiento que cada uno tenga de la magia, de cuanto haya leído, investigado y valorado lo que vio..

Respecto al tema lingüístico, si bien en Estados Unidos se los llama "Magic Tricks" y nadie se espanta por ello, esto es debido a que la idiosincrasia norteamericana no ve con malos ojos esa palabra , por lo tanto en el ambiente mágico americano es algo socialmente aceptable. Pero corrijanme si me equivoco , pero este es un foro español en donde la inmensa mayoría de los user son españoles o centro / sud americanos . Y sea que vivas en Argentina, Chile o España la valoración que la palabra truco tiene no es la misma que en Estados Unidos, pero bueno eso puede dar para mucho debate y en este punto creo que todas las posturas pueden tener algo de verdad por lo tanto no me gustaría que se enfocara para este lado ya que no fue por esto que cree el tema. 

Tampoco pretendía que se gestionara algún cambio en esto , solo quise dar mi opinión sobre un tema que no me cuadraba mucho ya que leía ciertas cosas en el foro que no me cuadraban con lo que veía que promocionaba la tienda, pero al parecer la tienda fue antes del foro y no al reves..Y repito , solo quise dar mi opinión sobre algo que creo yo solo ayuda a que la gente termine vanalizando mas y mas a la magia.. Si nosotros no le damos la valoración que la magia se merece ¿Como esperamos que el publico lo haga?

Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Si nosotros no le damos la valoración que la magia se merece ¿Como esperamos que el publico lo haga?
> 
> Saludos


Esto es lo de siempre. Externalizamos el valor. A hacer buena magia y punto.

Es que nos pasamos con las chorradas que si truco que si fácil y luego hacemos algo que no tiene ni derecho a llamarse truco...

----------


## Edo Sánchez

No generalices Ricardo,sobre todo sin conocer, al menos yo antes de mostrar algo me preocupo de leer,investigar ,practicar ,practicar y practicar..Otra cosa,aprendan a ser tolerantes y respetar otras posiciones,siempre veo que se tornan a la defensiva cuando algo no esta de acuerdo a su pensamiento  o a sus intereses.Esto me hace recordar un tema muy antiguo que se llamaba algo asi como supermagos de foro .. Porque sera..

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Es que es verdad. 

No hay ningún hilo en el foro en los últimos tiempos en el que se aporte absolutamente nada. Sólo críticas, que si la ética esto, que si cobra lo otro. Alguna cosilla suelta, pero veo muchas vestiduras rasgadas y poca magia hecha.

----------


## Coloclom

> Es por eso que me referí a la ética al momento de crear el tema,ya que en que lugar esta posicionada esta al momento de hacer estos anuncios. Y no , no es necesario decir que es super difícil, pero así como no es necesario decir eso tampoco es necesario mentirle a los iniciados diciéndoles que la magia es fácil y no, lo que dice magnity respecto a que la magia es fácil no tiene ningún sentido.. És como decir que ser atleta olímpico es fácil,solo necesitas de muuuuuchas horas de trabajo, no hay ningún sentido en esa frase ...


Es fácil aprender magia. De hecho, cualquiera puede. Incluso aunque te falte una mano. Para ser un tamariz hace falta un cerebro privilegiado, pero para ser uno más no hace falta nada extraordinario. Querer aprender, poner ganas, dedicarle tiempo. Fíjate que incluso yo sé hacer alguna cosilla!

Ser deportista de élite sí es dificil. Necesitas genética, que no todos la tenemos, un ritmo de pulsaciones bajas, una buena salud y dedicarle muchísimas horas. A parte de eso, la suerte de haber tenido un buen entrenador en tu infancia, alguien que quiera patrocinarte si no eres futbolista, jugador de la NBA o algo similar. Fijate que hasta los pilotos de F1 necesitan patrocinadores si quieren correr.

Ser mago no es más dificil que ser fresador, escritor o equilibrista...




> Ni siquiera hacer un truco es fácil, mucho menos hacer magia..Decir eso es desconocer toda la teoría y todo el cumulo de conocimientos que necesita alguien para llamarse mago y por supuesto para hacer magia.


Yo digo que es fácil. Crees que no llegaré a ser mago por tener esta opinión?




> Y si bien puedo entender que la opinión de la moderación sea políticamente correcta y que por supuesto sera en pos de apoyar a la tienda y al parecer no quedar mal con ella


Ese comentario me parece una falta de respeto. Conozco a todos los moderadores menos a uno. Con los que conozco considero que tengo una buena amistad (a la mayoría de ellos les conozco en persona) y estoy seguro al 100% que jamás venderían su opinión en pro de una tienda de magia, de un foro, o cualquier temática de similar índole. Todos están desarrollando un trabajo por amor a la magia, y no es un trabajo remunerado.

Pese a lo que tú puedas creer, ser moderador no es ningún privilegio. Los que están es porque valen para ello. Los que no están es porque aún no se les ha considerado válidos.




> me sorprende ver apoyo fuera de la moderación,sin faltarle el respeto a nadie como persona me parece que tener una postura asi es ser tremendamente mediocres para con la magia así como para con su magia..


Tu comentario me parece una falta de respeto.
Al margen de eso, no es apoyo. He visto tu post y me pareció una sandez. Por eso intervení, para expresar lo que a mi opinión (mediocreo o no) es lo justificable.

Me gustaría saber que edad tienes, no sé si estoy perdiendo el tiempo.
Si tienes más de 22 años me gustaría conocer tu CI. Pero no voy a preguntartelo. Directamente consideraría perder el tiempo.




> Pero ojo, es mi punto de vista solamente por ende es algo que podemos someter a la subjetividad y por supuesto algo que a mi puede parecerme tremendamente mediocre para otros puede resultar algo totalmente aceptable, depende del prisma con el cual se mire y depende del entendimiento que cada uno tenga de la magia, de cuanto haya leído, investigado y valorado lo que vio..


Si fueras sincero en lo que dices, cuando has visto que otros te respondían de forma contraria y que, aparentemente están más estudiados que tú en este tema, hubieras dicho amén, y no le hubieras dado más vueltas porque, tal vez estés equivocado.




> Respecto al tema lingüístico, si bien en Estados Unidos se los llama "Magic Tricks" y nadie se espanta por ello, esto es debido a que la idiosincrasia norteamericana no ve con malos ojos esa palabra


Eso lo has leído o lo has deducido por inseminación in vitro?? la traducción literal de una palabra, no ha de corresponderse con su significado literal.

El inglés es un idioma poco rico en vocabulario. Es normal que ellos no tengan tantas complicaciones lingüisticas.

Por otro lado, magic trick se traduce como juego de magia. Supongo que no lo comprendas, eso se debe a que sabes menos inglés del que crees.

Pero pongo un ejemplo de manera que tú puedas entenderlo:

la respuesta coloquial a "gracias" es: De nada. traducido al inglés of nothing?? NOOOOOO! ERROR!

La tradución al inglés es you're welcome. Si traducimos ahora del inglés al español nos quedamos en: Eres bienvenido.

Si me explico mal y no lo comprender me lo dices e intentaré expresarme mejor.




> por lo tanto en el ambiente mágico americano es algo socialmente aceptable.


Por lo tanto?? cómo que por lo tanto?? No se da por bueno algo que parte de una teoría equivocada.

No es aceptable o no aceptable, es un sustantivo!




> Pero corrijanme si me equivoco , pero este es un foro español


Sí, te corrijo. Los foros no tienen nacionalidad, sí en todo caso el host en el que se alojen. Pero el dueño es americano.






> Si nosotros no le damos la valoración que la magia se merece ¿Como esperamos que el publico lo haga?
> 
> Saludos



Eso también me parece una falta de respeto. No te veo muy capacitado para considerar que yo u otro usuario no valoremos la magia como se merece.

Intentaré leerte a ver cuanto sabes de magia y cuanto aprendo con dicha lectura.

Sé que mis palabras suenan duras. Me he autocensurado cada 5 minutos todo lo que escribía. Ahora llegué al punto que ya no me puedo censurar más.

No lo tomes por lo personal, lo hago por Tienda Magia  :Wink1: 



Es coña, lo hago porque estas discusiones animan el foro

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Por supuesto Ricardo este es solo tu punto de vista,asi como desde mi punto de vista varias de las opiniones vertidas aca han sido tremendamente mediocres y conformistas la tuya incluida.Respecto al tema de la poca magia , si ves tan poca podrias comenzar aportando algo , no tiene sentido que critiques algo de lo que eres parte y no hagas nada al respecto. Ademas , el foro no es la vida por ende no es un parametro para entrar a juzgar el que alguien tenga mas o menos videos o aportaciones en magia( alguna tengo por ahi..)pero la magia tiene que estar en la vida y para el publico , no para la camara, al menos no esencialmente..Como yo lo veo este es un foro para debatir y hasta el momento tus dos mensajes no han significado ningun aporte para el tema en cuestion, si tienes alguna aportacion o critica que hacer respecto al tema en cuestion seria interesante leerla, en caso contrario eres libre de pasar de largo.

Saludos

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Primero. Yo no me conformo. Conformista es el que se queja de la ética porque no tiene nada que aportar.

Segundo. Puedes decidir si aporto o no, leyendo mis comentarios anteriores en el foro. Creo que los que leen con asiduidad pueden opinar al respecto.

Tercero. Yo te juzgo por lo que te conozco. Sólo veo una queja, poco fundada y sin sentido.

Cuarto. Mis dos mensajes tienen significado: Menos chorradas y más magia. Creo que en base a eso podría montarse una religión.


Y por último, no acepto capciosidades de esas de la vida y las personas y las pantallas y lo importante que ser buena persona por encima de hacer buena magia. Aquí venimos a discutir de magia, no a irnos por peteneras.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Ricardo, parece que no has entendido el mensaje , te invito a releerlo. Cuando dije que que no he visto aportaciones tuyas en el foro me referia a ultimamente , que era a lo que tu mismo hacias referencia en tu mensaje anterior ,de hecho te cito para aquello:

"No hay ningún hilo en el foro en los últimos tiempos en el que se aporte absolutamente nada"

Hace un buen tiempo atras lei un escrito tuyo que me parecio muy interesante que hablaba sobre la coherencia del absurdo, y creo habertelo hecho saber, pero de eso ya ha pasado mucho tiempo en el que no he visto un aporte tuyo al menos en el foro. Y si nos remitimos a este tema , que es lo que a mi al menos me compete, tus mensajes no han significado ningun aporte incluido tu ultimo mensaje que en nada aporta al tema en cuestion. 

Por lo mismo , te invito a releer mis mensajes si asi lo deseas, y si no lo deseas y si tan vanal te parece el tema te reitero la invitacion a pasar de largo .
Te recuerdo que tu eres quien cae en contradiccion y propicia que el tema se desvie:

"Y por último, no acepto capciosidades de esas de la vida y las personas y las pantallas y lo importante que ser buena persona por encima de hacer buena magia. Aquí venimos a discutir de magia, no a irnos por peteneras."

Te vuelvo a reiterar, si vas a desviar el tema te invito a seguir de largo .

----------


## Coloclom

> Es por eso que me referí a la ética al  momento de crear el tema,ya que en que lugar esta posicionada esta al  momento de hacer estos anuncios. Y no , no es necesario decir que es  super difícil, pero así como no es necesario decir eso tampoco es  necesario mentirle a los iniciados diciéndoles que la magia es fácil y  no, lo que dice magnity respecto a que la magia es fácil no tiene ningún  sentido.. És como decir que ser atleta olímpico es fácil,solo necesitas  de muuuuuchas horas de trabajo, no hay ningún sentido en esa frase  ...


Es fácil aprender magia. De hecho, cualquiera puede. Incluso aunque te  falte una mano. Para ser un tamariz hace falta un cerebro privilegiado,  pero para ser uno más no hace falta nada extraordinario. Querer  aprender, poner ganas, dedicarle tiempo. Fíjate que incluso yo sé hacer  alguna cosilla!

Ser deportista de élite sí es dificil. Necesitas genética, que no todos  la tenemos, un ritmo de pulsaciones bajas, una buena salud y dedicarle  muchísimas horas. A parte de eso, la suerte de haber tenido un buen  entrenador en tu infancia, alguien que quiera patrocinarte si no eres  futbolista, jugador de la NBA o algo similar. Fijate que hasta los  pilotos de F1 necesitan patrocinadores si quieren correr.

Ser mago no es más dificil que ser fresador, escritor o equilibrista...




> Ni siquiera hacer un truco es fácil,  mucho menos hacer magia..Decir eso es desconocer toda la teoría y todo  el cumulo de conocimientos que necesita alguien para llamarse mago y por  supuesto para hacer magia.


Yo digo que es fácil. Crees que no llegaré a ser mago por tener esta opinión?




> Y si bien puedo entender que la opinión  de la moderación sea políticamente correcta y que por supuesto sera en  pos de apoyar a la tienda y al parecer no quedar mal con ella


Ese comentario me parece una falta de respeto. Conozco a todos los  moderadores menos a uno. Con los que conozco considero que tengo una  buena amistad (a la mayoría de ellos les conozco en persona) y estoy  seguro al 100% que jamás venderían su opinión en pro de una tienda de  magia, de un foro, o cualquier temática de similar índole. Todos están  desarrollando un trabajo por amor a la magia, y no es un trabajo  remunerado.

Pese a lo que tú puedas creer, ser moderador no es ningún privilegio.  Los que están es porque valen para ello. Los que no están es porque aún  no se les ha considerado válidos.




> me sorprende ver apoyo fuera de la  moderación,sin faltarle el respeto a nadie como persona me parece que  tener una postura asi es ser tremendamente mediocres para con la magia  así como para con su magia..


Tu comentario me parece una falta de respeto.
Al margen de eso, no es apoyo. He visto tu post y me pareció una sandez.  Por eso intervení, para expresar lo que a mi opinión (mediocreo o no)  es lo justificable.

Me gustaría saber que edad tienes, no sé si estoy perdiendo el tiempo.
Si tienes más de 22 años me gustaría conocer tu CI. Pero no voy a preguntartelo. Directamente consideraría perder el tiempo.




> Pero ojo, es mi punto de vista solamente  por ende es algo que podemos someter a la subjetividad y por supuesto  algo que a mi puede parecerme tremendamente mediocre para otros puede  resultar algo totalmente aceptable, depende del prisma con el cual se  mire y depende del entendimiento que cada uno tenga de la magia, de  cuanto haya leído, investigado y valorado lo que vio..


Si fueras sincero en lo que dices, cuando has visto que otros te  respondían de forma contraria y que, aparentemente están más estudiados  que tú en este tema, hubieras dicho amén, y no le hubieras dado más  vueltas porque, tal vez estés equivocado.




> Respecto al tema lingüístico, si bien en  Estados Unidos se los llama "Magic Tricks" y nadie se espanta por ello,  esto es debido a que la idiosincrasia norteamericana no ve con malos  ojos esa palabra


Eso lo has leído o lo has deducido por inseminación in vitro?? la  traducción literal de una palabra, no ha de corresponderse con su  significado literal.

El inglés es un idioma poco rico en vocabulario. Es normal que ellos no tengan tantas complicaciones lingüisticas.

Por otro lado, magic trick se traduce como juego de magia. Supongo que  no lo comprendas, eso se debe a que sabes menos inglés del que crees.

Pero pongo un ejemplo de manera que tú puedas entenderlo:

la respuesta coloquial a "gracias" es: De nada. traducido al inglés of nothing?? NOOOOOO! ERROR!

La tradución al inglés es you're welcome. Si traducimos ahora del inglés al español nos quedamos en: Eres bienvenido.

Si me explico mal y no lo comprender me lo dices e intentaré expresarme mejor.




> por lo tanto en el ambiente mágico americano es algo socialmente aceptable.


Por lo tanto?? cómo que por lo tanto?? No se da por bueno algo que parte de una teoría equivocada.

No es aceptable o no aceptable, es un sustantivo!




> Pero corrijanme si me equivoco , pero este es un foro español


Sí, te corrijo. Los foros no tienen nacionalidad, sí en todo caso el host en el que se alojen. Pero el dueño es americano.






> Si nosotros no le damos la valoración  que la magia se merece ¿Como esperamos que el publico lo haga?
> 
> Saludos



Eso también me parece una falta de respeto. No te veo muy capacitado  para considerar que yo u otro usuario no valoremos la magia como se  merece.

Intentaré leerte a ver cuanto sabes de magia y cuanto aprendo con dicha lectura.

Sé que mis palabras suenan duras. Me he autocensurado cada 5 minutos  todo lo que escribía. Ahora llegué al punto que ya no me puedo censurar  más.

No lo tomes por lo personal, lo hago por Tienda Magia  :Wink1: 



Es coña, lo hago porque estas discusiones animan el foro

----------


## luis_bcn

Ricardo= 1 post interesante ( coherencia declo absurdo)

Capitanchocopanda= 0  post interesantes .  

Total,  capitanchocopanda y luisbcn empates,  ricardo nos va ganando,  jijiji
Un abrazo y besos para todos y a disfrutarrrr

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Coloclom: no te desgastes en reenviar el mensaje, ya lo lei y me parecio un mensaje solo digno de un niño que busca pelea. Y yo niño no soy,tengo 27 años y veo que tu no lo eres tampoco,pero sin ofender si no tuvieses puesta la edad en tu avatar y me dejase llevar por lo que escribes, diria que no tienes mas de 15 años. Por lo mismo me parecio un mensaje que no esta a la altura del debate y por lo tanto no amerita que ( fuera del que estoy escribiendo ) gaste tiempo en responder infantilismos.

Saludos y espero no ofenderte.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Los he leído, y me siguen pareciendo sin sentido.

Y creo que mis mensajes si aportan, otra cosa es que no quieras verlo o no lo entiendas. Supongo que otros sí lo harán.

¿Cuál es la contradicción?

Y por cierto, y no hablo como moderador, no tienes el menor derecho a invitar a alguien a irse.


Postdata a todos: Hay una segunda parte de la coherencia del absurdo, a ver si la leeis  :Smile1:

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Creo Ricardo que hay un grave problema de comprension lectora a mejorar, pero como ya los releiste y no los entendiste yo ya no puedo hacer mas.. Y si , es totalmente valido que para ti mis mensajes no tengan sentido y que para mi los tuyos no lo tengan, lo que no tiene sentido es que te comportes como un niño porque alguien no esta de acuerdo con tu manera de pensar, tu comportamiento no esta a la altura de tu edad mucho menos de tu cargo como moderador.. Y si , tengo todo el derecho de hacer invitaciones, ya que ( y lease claro porfavor, son invitaciones , no son obligaciones ) ya si tu quieres continuar en el tema es decision tuya. Solo te pido que no sigas desvirtuando el tema y que trates de comportarte acorde a tu puesto y a tu edad. El debate es sano, lo que no es sano es la discusion y los ataques sin sentido.

pd: lei la segunda parte de tu escrito y esta muy interesante tal como el primero.

----------


## Coloclom

Invitas a que Ricardo te lea, he ido a mirar todos tus mensajes a ver que era eso tan bueno que presumías, y ya en la primera página de mensajes comentados por ti me encuentro estas 2 perlas:




> En terminos generales lo encontre bien, a  pesar de que creo que falto un poco mas de fluidez en algunas partes  del juego,pero creo que con un poco mas de practica debiera mejorar este  aspecto.


En qué partes debería haber más fluicez?? Ya que se SUPONE que estás ayudando a alguien, deberías concretar tu ayuda, no? Le dices en algunas partes, él no sabe en cuales y se pone a corregir las que sí están bien?

Eso es hablar por no quedarse callado. Querer aparentar que sabes de magia y quedarse en evidencia. Y tú te llamas mago?




Crees que mejorá con más practica?? Eso lo sabe hasta mi hermana pequeña!!! No lo habréis leído en algún libro de Harry Potter, verdad?





> si deseas abrir tu rutina con un juego  preparado y alguien te pide barajar,pues te olvidas del juego y  continuas con un impromptu.


Ole!! Grandísimo aporte! desde luego que con ese gran consejo evolucionará muchísimo!! Eso en caso de que no retroceda... en fin...




> cuando tengas mas tiempo ya sabras controlar a tu publico


Y otra gran joya. Aunque pasen mil años. El caso es tener más tiempo.

No te preocupes aprendiz, yo no tengo ni pajolera idea de magia para solventar tu problema, pero no te preocupes, sientate, quedate sentado. Dentro de unos años sabrás controlar a tu público.
En caso de no ser así, esperate 3 o 4 años más.

ESTOS SON LOS GRANDES APORTES DE NUESTRO ILUMINADO

Que dios nos coja confesados, y no novia acostado con la vecina.

En este hilo de un comentario tuyo se entiende que te consideras mago. Yo agradecería que te retractaras. Sería positivo para tu humildad y para mi ego, después de ello subió como la espuma

----------


## Coloclom

Por cierto Capitán, que alguien te diga que considera que le faltas el respeto y tú des la espalda solo demuestra lo grandísimo sinvergüenza que eres.

Por otro lado tus palabras demuestra que un cobarde puede parecer valiente en internet.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Si lo que vas a hacer es llamarnos niños, cuestionar mis capacidades lectoras y mi valía como moderador, me doy por satisfecho.

Ya tengo claro que ni tienes argumentos, ni la menor idea de lo que hablas.

----------


## Ritxi

Chicos. Esto se esta yendo de madre, ya no me interesa nada de nada y no tiene nada que ver con el tema inicial.
Lo cierro porque solo puede acabar en enfados tontos

----------

